# Another Florida Meetup



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Met up with @FLQuacker today to swap some wood. He had a Red Gum blank or two for me, and a Chinese Tallow blank with furry bug tracks, I had a few Karelian Call Blanks for him from @Buga over there on the other side of the pond in Croatia, and of course a squeeze bear or two of honey, just because I can.

Wayne suggested we meet at Big Woods Restaurant in Live Oak, since he was over in Monticello this week; told him if he was going to deliver, I'd buy since that's only 38 miles from my house. We decided on lunch today, since there was a 7 year old having a birthday party here, and my patience with large lots of small children is in the old man stage.

Wayne brought his lovely wife Esther along, who promptly lit up when she saw the honey. Said, they loved honey, her uncle had bees, and used to give them honey all the time.

Following introductions Wayne said, "You live up by Milton's, (_little country store just down the road out here 10 miles in the boonies, that few people know about_), don't you?"

That one kinda caught me off guard! But yeah, I'm 6 miles down the road from Milton's. Turns out he hunted in a club and camped across the river from me for 2-3 years, then he moved to a different club that camped at Milton's for a couple years. Neither of which is more than about 6 miles from me. I was wondering how he knew SR 6 to Jasper, and 129 into Live Oak was my quickest route, when we set up the meet, but that explained everything; we were neighbors several months out of the year, for several years, and never officially met. He knows right where I live now!

And, knowing he was from down around Sarasota, I told him we had bees on a grove down in Parrish for a few years, and it turns out he didn't live too awful far from Parrish, before moving into town. We were in fact likely on a grove owned by his wife's relatives, if not we were right next door to it. Frequented the same small sandwich shop there in Parrish, that just kick's Subway's ass. (_If you ever get south of Tampa, jump over on 301 and stop at PJs Sandwich Shop on the outskirts of Parrish. Best sub you'll eat in your life!! Fresh baked bread every day!_) And, Wayne and his wife know the folks that own PJs.

So, with that, we were actually in the same neighborhood about half of the year, for several years!

*Talk about a small world!!*

Had a terrific lunch at Big Wood's, Wayne and his wife both were wonderful company. Look forward to doing it again sometime. I brought the whole box of Karelian blanks and let him pick his own. Then we tried to sort out who owed who what, both decided it was too much fun, called it an even swap. And, took pictures! "cause it didn't happen otherwise.

He wouldn't let me use the first one, although I and his wife thought it was kinda cute. Crepe Myrtle in the background was too funny!

It was a fun time Wayne! I had a blast!! If you get over this way again, give me a shout. Milton's is still open every day for breakfast and lunch, and every Friday and Saturday night until 9 for supper.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice lil Magnolia in the background!


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

It's a pretty tree, but it looks bigger than it really is. They're planted all the way around the parking lot, maybe 6-8 inches in diameter. Have gone back and planted crepe myrtles outside those now. 

Magnolia in my backyard and the one at the honey house have limbs half again as big as the trunk on that one.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 28, 2018)

Too much fun!

We both enjoyed your company as well

Crepe myrtle pic didn't happen...cause I possess it...or vice versa :)

Next time, lunch on us. Milton's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2018)

With all that sun you get, I would think your feets woulda be tanned....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> With all that sun you get, I would think your feets woulda be tanned....lol



Hard to do when they're wrapped in boots all the time! Between work and mowing grass there has been no slack time of late...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> Too much fun!
> 
> We both enjoyed your company as well
> 
> ...




You're on! We'll even carry Esther to the Honey House and let her pick her own honey out next time!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2018)

Florida is on my list of places to go to meet members. I can't wait to meet all of you knuckleheads down there. But I wont be going down there until wintertime, the Florida heat will melt this yankee!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 29, 2018)

Heading down that way this Saturday. Not looking forward to the drive. 1440 miles with a trailer. Going to be relocating down there in the next few years. Taking the important stuff first. Hoping I can build a shop down there. If not, the wood for sale section will be my friend. Hoping to meet all you florida wood hoarders in the near future.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 29, 2018)

@rocky1 

Deal...


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 29, 2018)

@pinky 

Yep...the Cobia is an important piece of equipment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Florida is on my list of places to go to meet members. I can't wait to meet all of you knuckleheads down there. But I wont be going down there until wintertime, the Florida heat will melt this yankee!



Shoot for January/February if we have a warm winter, you're subject to melt any other month. In fact, you might melt those two months!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2018)

pinky said:


> Heading down that way this Saturday. Not looking forward to the drive. 1440 miles with a trailer. Going to be relocating down there in the next few years. Taking the important stuff first. Hoping I can build a shop down there. If not, the wood for sale section will be my friend. Hoping to meet all you florida wood hoarders in the near future.



Where you looking to relocate to in the Sunshine State John?


----------



## pinky (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought a house on Marco Island about 3 years ago. Me and the wife are sick of Wisconsin winters. Got to get the youngest out of high school first though.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 29, 2018)

You know the requirement to read any Carl Hiassen book...preferably one of the "Skink" series books, before relocating...right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 29, 2018)

Wayne,
I must confess I have no clue what you are referring to.



Just did a google search... looks interesting. Didn't know it was a requirement, will they test me at the state line?


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 29, 2018)

Double Whammy or Sick Puppy are way good. Any Tim Dorsey also are pretty entertaining


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 29, 2018)

@pinky

Only if you stop :)

@burlyfigured

I never had much interest in fiction/suspense writings until a friend introduced me to Skink via Hiassen. Very entertaining.

For the last year I've bounced between him, AJ Stewart, and Randy Wayne Wright. Currently on the 9 book series "The forgotten Coast" from Dawn Lee Mckeena.

Tragically, Carl Hiassen's brother was one of those killed recently in that Maryland newspaper incident. It will be interesting to see how he expresses those emotions through his writings.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 29, 2018)

Randy Wayne Wright is the next on the Florida list. I will have to scope the others you mentioned too. I saw it on news that his brother was among the murdered. Too many talents taken away, but the sickos that commit the horrible acts will always be in the forefront. If the news could just say this pos took lives and would never be mentioned again, I believe there would be fewer notoriety seekers...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 29, 2018)

Randy Wayne WHITE....Shark River is a good one to start on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you! I have it and several others from the same author. I'm currently working my way through Zane Grey. When I'm done I'll start on Randy


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2018)

One must also purchase a copy of at least 2 editions of White Trash Cooking and give to thou wife, so she can learn to prepare truly southern meals like Armadillo, and Possum, and Raccoon, and assorted other goodies! Believe me, it's worth every penny just to listen to your wife going through the book! 

Amazon - White Trash Cooking cookbooks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 30, 2018)

There are actually some pretty good recipes in the White Trash cookbooks for a few things John, seafood being among those. The author, Ernest Mickler's family, was native to a bit of country on the east coast between Jacksonville and Saint Augustine known as Palm Valley, a few of them lived over in and around Orangedale, Fruit Cove, Picolotta, Tocoi, further inland (_maybe 20 miles further inland_) along the St John's River. 

All of that area used to be EXTREMELY COUNTRY, parts of it are now grown up, lots of residential area mixed in there. But yeah, they were about as redneck as one could git! Back in the day they were hard working but dirt poor, and they lived off the land. So there are some strange recipes in there! Over the years, the family has worked their way into a little land and money in the timber business and cattle run in the woods. Dad had bees down in that area, way back when I was a kid, and knew a few of the Micklers. Had an aunt and uncle that lived in Palm Valley for several years, and they knew a good many of them. 

When the White Trash Cookbook was first published, it was all the rage among country cooks, and many many households, up here in North Florida HAD to have a copy. My mom blessed me with a copy of the original, not to many years after it came out, I bought a copy of the second edition for myself when I discovered them on Amazon. Have a nephew that was going to go to culinary school after high school, and I bought him I and II to launch him on the road to his cooking career, that never materialized. He thought it was hilarious at the time anyhow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 30, 2018)

"A land Remembered" 

Patrick D Smith

A historical novel..long read but it is very good.


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 1, 2018)

Blue Tongue Mango Vole by CH still smile when I hear anyone say vole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Hard to do when they're wrapped in boots all the time! Between work and mowing grass there has been no slack time of late...




Don't you guys know that what you see Rocky wearing is his footwear for turning. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2018)

pinky said:


> Heading down that way this Saturday. Not looking forward to the drive. 1440 miles with a trailer. Going to be relocating down there in the next few years. *Taking the important stuff first*. Hoping I can build a shop down there. If not, the wood for sale section will be my friend. Hoping to meet all you florida wood hoarders in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 150900
> 
> View attachment 150901



That's the strangest lathe I've ever seen................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Aug 8, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs 
I can't take the lathe yet. When I'm in the dog house, the lathe bed IS my bed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

